# Suspect Shill Bidder in Ebay



## resabed01 (Jan 19, 2016)

This guy sells e-scrap on ebay as well as other items unrelated.
I bid on a lot of MLCCs and the day it was to end, a mystery bidder bid up the auction in $1.00 increments to uncover my high bid. Then 1.5 minutes later the mystery bidder retracted their bid.
I checked the other items from this seller and the same mystery bidder is present. Then I dug a little deeper and looked at past sales - same mystery bidder!
I reported all items that have involvement from the mystery bidder for shill bidding but I doubt ebay will do much.
Item 161944483808, seller dann.lepag

Just beware of this if you have any involvement from this individual.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 19, 2016)

That is just so wrong. I checked and found one active auction where he had done the same thing again... and reported it. That has to be the most blatantly obvious case of shill bidding I've ever seen.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 19, 2016)

Total bids for the bidder in the last 30 days = 37
Bid activity with seller dann.lepag = 100%

Dave


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, that's kinda fishy, however, I do have one guy in Omaha who bids on every E-scrap auction I run. He has won many.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 19, 2016)

The magic thing here is that he is bidding up the price until he got the highest bid, then retracting the last one. That's not the way to win auctions, just making the other winner pay the most.

How to combat this... use sniping, then he can't shill bid.

Göran


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've been keeping an eye on the sellers other auctions today. He's playing the same game on the lot of 4 scrap CPUs.
Item 161946280794

Edit - Correction, He bid up ALL his listings!

Pathetic


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 19, 2016)

His sales history has more dodgy activity.
It looks like by bidding on his own sale with a single 99c bid, 20 minutes before the end, he is preventing having to sell it to another person.
He can see whether the first bid was much higher, give them opportunity to give time for a higher bid, or sell to himself and cut his losses.
Example: item 161940322790


----------



## edsikes (Jan 19, 2016)

yup. dirtbag..... had a rolled coin seller do the same thing to me one time. got him sanctioned, when they found out he was shill bidding. and funny enough i found out he had another seller id and he blocked me from there as well


----------



## Smack (Jan 20, 2016)

I either bid in the last few seconds of the auction or use buy it now if I'm ok with the buy it now price. I never bid incrementally, not on ebay.


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like Ebay actually did something. All his bid auction listings have been pulled and he now only has Buy It Now listings.
I assume they placed some limitations on the account.


----------



## edsikes (Jan 21, 2016)

sanctions. and if they catch him at it again they will kick him off and close his account. but then they just open a new one.


*edit for addition* funny enough though many states have laws specifically against shill bidding and if its proven you could theoretically get the person in serious trouble because its a form of fraud.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 21, 2016)

edsikes said:


> sanctions. and if they catch him at it again they will kick him off and close his account. but then they just open a new one.
> 
> 
> *edit for addition* funny enough though many states have laws specifically against shill bidding and if its proven you could theoretically get the person in serious trouble because its a form of fraud.




In theory it should be a federal violation since it's across state lines. Wire fraud?


----------



## rickbb (Jan 22, 2016)

One of the many reasons I've almost quit selling on eBay. It's gone to the dogs.


----------



## Refining Rick (Jan 29, 2016)

I just put up my first listing.I am not sure how to post the link from my boy's tablet but if you look up gold loaf you will find it. It is only 4.7 grams. but I have one bid as of now. I am a bit leary however as the bidder has 0 feedback and has only been a member since the 9th of this month. Anyway, wish me luck and if you don't mind, take a peek and see if you guys think it needs anything as far as my listing goes. Thanks, A Long Time Lurker, and A First Time Seller, Rick


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 29, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> I just put up my first listing.I am not sure how to post the link from my boy's tablet but if you look up gold loaf you will find it. It is only 4.7 grams. but I have one bid as of now. I am a bit leary however as the bidder has 0 feedback and has only been a member since the 9th of this month. Anyway, wish me luck and if you don't mind, take a peek and see if you guys think it needs anything as far as my listing goes. Thanks, A Long Time Lurker, and A First Time Seller, Rick



You can go into your settings on ebay and limit the bidding of new members.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 29, 2016)

I only found one 4.7 gram bar there, so here's a link to Rick's Bar.

Rick, you'll find instructions on how to add links in the Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum thread.

Dave


----------



## Refining Rick (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome. Just for note, if you are not logged into EBay and look at the bid history you can see the page which shows the bidders bid activity. If I am logged in it only takes me to the bidder profile. Weird. Looks like this guy has been bidding on quite a bit of stuff so that is hopeful.

Thanks for the help, link and pointers guys. Did not mean to hyjack the thread. Was concerned about ghost bidders and such. Maybe I need a shill. . .kidding. Just kidding.


----------



## Auful (Jan 29, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> Awesome. Just for note, if you are not logged into EBay and look at the bid history you can see the page which shows the bidders bid activity. If I am logged in it only takes me to the bidder profile. Weird. Looks like this guy has been bidding on quite a bit of stuff so that is hopeful.
> 
> Thanks for the help, link and pointers guys. Did not mean to hyjack the thread. Was concerned about ghost bidders and such. Maybe I need a shill. . .kidding. Just kidding.


I noticed you are in Wilderville, OR. Hey neighbor!

Ebay has gone to the dogs. Dishonest sellers and buyers. What's the alternative?



Edit: added content more pertinent to thread


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 30, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> Looks like this guy has been bidding on quite a bit of stuff so that is hopeful.


I can see him. The user l***b has bid 409 times on 229 items in the last 30 days and has zero feedback.
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidderProfile&mode=1&item=252266817755&aid=l***b&eu=&bidtid=1791247444015&view=NONE&ssPageName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink

Sounds like trouble. I would get rid of him.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 1, 2016)

I always decline sales to people with less than 10 feedbacks. Anyone that new to eBay is almost always either a kid or a scammer. 

I said almost, I know some honest people are new or just don't buy much, but you have to save yourself the grief of dealing with the con artists.


----------



## edsikes (Feb 2, 2016)

i always contact them first, before deciding if they are a scam and i give them 3 days to pay if they havent paid by then i report them to ebay and relist my item. even if you think they might be a scammer everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## Refining Rick (Feb 2, 2016)

Ya he won. It's been a day so I'll wait. Does not look good however. Other sellers are leaving positive feedback on his profile saying he did not pay. Yet still he bids on....


----------



## edsikes (Feb 2, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> Ya he won. It's been a day so I'll wait. Does not look good however. Other sellers are leaving positive feedback on his profile saying he did not pay. Yet still he bids on....




contact him and let him know that being a new user you expect payment withing 24-48 hours


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2016)

edsikes said:


> Refining Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Ya he won. It's been a day so I'll wait. Does not look good however. Other sellers are leaving positive feedback on his profile saying he did not pay. Yet still he bids on....
> ...



Ebay rules say the buyer has 48 hours to pay. When I have someone new like this I send them a message on the first day and then a second message on the second day.


----------

